
A Weekend MVP - clone1018
https://leasary.com/blog/a-weekend-mvp
======
clone1018
Hey everyone, I'm the author of the post. It was great fun hacking out this
MVP in a weekend (from idea to advertising), if you have any questions please
let me know!

